# New pictures of the boys!



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

My current mischief consists of Romeo, Louis, Mendel, and a very lonesome Marlena. I took some decent shots of my fat rat boys in the past few weeks and wanted to share. Some of them are bad quality, sorry. I use my phone for most pictures. The christmas photos used a camera.

Romeo-























































Louis-




































Louis on the left, Mendel on the right



























Mendel-





































And a couple of Marlena as well, sorry for the blurryness. She is quite the speedy little monkey-


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

On the fifth picture of Romeo I nearly hit the floor. He looks like a satin/plush toy! Too gorgeous for words ♥

And poor little Marlena, she's still waiting to be spayed, right? She better grow quick so she doesn't miss anymore holidays with the family.
My girls are impossible to get a good picture of, how can you take a picture of a speeding bullet with a low def camera?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Yup, she's all by her lonesome. 

Aw, thank you! I think he's still charming, even if he's old. <3


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I like the first one of Romeo, very sweet.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

absolutely in love with Romeo! He's gorgious!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks guys! <33

i adore my little guy. It's very hard for me knowing he is so old.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

More pictures. :3 The quality sucks on these, because it's nighttime and unnatural light does that to my phone sometimes.


Louis, and his very podgy self.










Romeo


















Louis and Mendel causing trouble










And Mendel


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Moar. 

From a while ago (January 19):

Romeo managed to get in my lap without help, and looks smug-









Louis would like everyone to know he isn't really fat, he's big boned! (Srsly though he is fat)








Mendel, and a big Louis butt








Louis, and a blurry Mendel









Today's pictures:

Today was bath day and cage day, so everyone is nice and clean.

Romeo, freshly bathed. He fluffed up like a lamb, so soft!










Mendel, looking like he's seen a ghost (it was water..not a ghost. LOL.)










Romeo's fluffy sweet self, with a bowl in the foreground (UGH)










And if you feed them they sit still!










Louis and some after-bath bribery










Mendel









Mendel in a hammock that really needs a lint roller. And cleaning his foot.










Louis


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Seriously, you gotta stop with the Romeo pics. My GGMR is flaring up.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

CarrieD said:


> Seriously, you gotta stop with the Romeo pics. My GGMR is flaring up.


+1 Yeah, he looks so cute and fluffy. Guess I'll have to get a rex next time! My Lizzie is a "bad" rex, so she's not as curly, but still silky soft.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Haha thanks guys!

The funny thing is, I thought he was standard coat when I got him. He was a teeny baby, around 4 or 5 weeks, and had straight hair. Curly whiskers, but I didn't notice until he was home for a while. Then I noticed a bit of a Mohawk..and he grew up into that fluffy, sweet terror.

Our first rat was a rex, a little man named Tickles. Here's a Tickles-










He was killed by my dog right after I got Romeo.. I miss him. The dog only wanted to play, but scared the poor rat to death. She got into a room she wasn't supposed to be in..

This is right after I got Romeo-



















BABYYYY

And have a young Romeo and a baby Snitch, too. (RIP Snitch.. momma misses you)


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

And another younger Romeo that I found, and is cute so you get to have it spammed at you. <3


----------

